# Thoughts on grinders



## JBroida (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a nicer grinder (which i use to refinish the sides of knives sometimes)... i was looking at the KMG and the TW-90. I was wondering if any of you guys have thoughts on which you prefer and why? Are there others i should be considering?

-Jon


----------



## RRLOVER (Oct 28, 2013)

TW-90.......A direct drive motor is going to run smoother and have less moving parts on the drive side to wear.....Plus the Tw is a 2-in-1 machine,woth the extra cash.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Oct 28, 2013)

I have tried both the KMG and the TW-90. The TW-90 is a bit more, but it definitely runs nicer; plus, some of the features on there just make more sense. The easy horizontal change is also really, really cool. There's always the surface grinder attachment too, which I am just _dying_ to get.

I'm not saying the KMG isn't nice though - it's a great machine, but there are improvements that I think are possible.

One other option that is very similar to the TW-90 is the Wilmont grinder. I haven't had the chance to try it, but it looks very promising. Good reviews on it too.


----------



## coffeemike (Oct 28, 2013)

Baratza.

Wait, we aren't talking about coffee. Sorry.


----------



## DSChief (Oct 28, 2013)

Check out Norm Coote's site;

http://www.cootebeltgrinder.com/

they are well built, and with a KBDA controller & a 3ph.motor you will save a bunch of cash
compared to the KMG & TW-90


----------



## David Metzger (Oct 28, 2013)

I have used my kmg for a few years It is a tank and can do almost anything with attachments like small wheel. get a 3 phase 2-3 hp tefc motor on ebay and the ac drive on one of the web sites. Also get the steel base to mount motor. The tw is a better more versatile machine but the Kmg is excellent. I also have a disk grinder and have thought of adding a second Kmg.

Good luck. David


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2013)

TW-90 seems like the right move for me... i like working with nice things


----------



## David Metzger (Oct 29, 2013)

I am sure you will love the tw-90. Are you going to make some blades from scratch or make repairs and modifications. I know you will find the horizontal mode of the tw-90 useful. David


----------



## Bill Burke (Oct 29, 2013)

the kmg is a Very good grinder. but using them side by side the tw-90 is distinctly better than the kmg. Also the tw 90 comes plug and play/grind whereas the kmg needs some assembly, and the tw comes with a wheel a flat platen and a small wheel attachment for the same price. 

the only other grinder I myself would consider is a Burr King but the TW is the better choice for a one grinder shop.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Nov 7, 2013)

I personally have used a Bader grinder for over 20 years and I love it. It's a good versatile machine. 
Thought I'd mention them, since nobody else did.
Thanks,
Del


----------



## JBroida (Nov 8, 2013)

i talked to travis the other day about his grinders... i'm pretty set on that one now, and he also happens to be a really nice and helpful guy. Aside from the product, i appreciate the extra care and effort he puts into running his business.


----------



## Garry (Nov 8, 2013)

Don't forget the Wilmont TAG-101, a very good grinder too


----------



## vinster (Nov 8, 2013)

Jon, is this a "pull present" for yourself? :rofl2:


----------



## Sam Cro (Nov 8, 2013)

Here is mine it is a Custom KMG Clone I built for my personal needs .

http://imgur.com/3L7ayPg,o2sKNV5,CxZBQdC,d4qoHnQ,JlQjKVq,0tHUAif,g7wtoLw,wktjT04

http://imgur.com/BSMnVIc,Untvt0L,9Bv4Inb,e9gBa9M,TRNNnj2

I love it and yes I made quite a few attachments for it as well most come standard with /for the KMG sold today. I just have a lot of time on my hands being retired out of the Army . 

And before Anyone asks NO Sorry I will not build you one the prints are on the Net for free.

Best Regards 

Sam


----------



## JMJones (Nov 8, 2013)

The wilmont little buddy is alot of grinder for the price. I put one together as a second grinder and it works very well. I put my own motor on it (used from ebay) and can use the vfd on my surface grinder so all told it was $700 for a 3hp variable machine. The price now is 100 more than I paid for the frame kit.


----------



## j.g.emmerling (Nov 16, 2013)

Hmmm...the tracking wheel on my Bader lost it's crown in less than a year. What's with that? I called Bader and they said to send it back...for a fee both ways plus a fee to re-crown...not to mention time. ***? Can't recommend them. That got me to thinking that I could build a better machine, and I have, but using Beaumont Metalworks for parts.
John


----------

